# Problem installing Amarok



## methos526 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am trying to install Amarok in FreeBSD 7.2. After numerous build errors when using ports (mostly that the build would stop to tell me that an older version was installed) I tried to install from a package. pkg_add appeared to run successfully, but when I try to run the program I get the following:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libjpeg.so.9" not found, required by "amarok"
```

I am wondering how to reinstall this particular file. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 26, 2009)

methos526 said:
			
		

> I am trying to install Amarok in FreeBSD 7.2. After numerous build errors when using ports (mostly that the build would stop to tell me that an older version was installed) I tried to install from a package. pkg_add appeared to run successfully, but when I try to run the program I get the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



When you updated jpeg to jpeg-7 did you update evrything? (portmaster -r jpeg* for example)?

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:

20090719:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/jpeg
  AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org

  jpeg has been updated to 7.0.
  Please rebuild all ports that depends on it.

  If you use portmaster please use:
        portmaster -r jpeg*
  If you use portupgrade please use:
        portupgrade -fr graphics/jpeg


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=34686&postcount=28


----------

